

Ruby DSLs for fun and profit - sebkomianos
http://blog.atechmedia.com/ruby-dsls-for-fun/

======
dozzie
> Using a DSL (domain specific language) is an excellent way to ...

Yet you use API written in Ruby instead of DSL. Why the fsck are rubysts
stupid enough to abuse the term DSL?

